# τόνγκα



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

Την αφορμή για ένα γλωσσικό σημείωμα σχετικά με την ελληνική λέξη _*τόνγκα *_(ή _*τόγκα*_) την πήρα ως παράπλευρη συνέπεια της διενέργειας του τεστ για το πού βρίσκομαι στην παχυκλίμακα, ιδέα την οποία έριξε με μεγάλη επιτυχία η Παλ Αύρα εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ed-in-my-email&p=149688&viewfull=1#post149688. Το προσωπικό μου αποτέλεσμα με έφερε μεταξύ των κατοίκων της τιμημένης Τόνγκας (πράγμα που ορισμένοι δηλώνουν πως το θεωρούν μέγιστη ξεφτίλα, αλλά ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει το τι ρατσιστικό νομίζουν οι άλλοι :) — άλλωστε μην περιμένετε και πολλές ευαισθησίες από κυριολεκτικώς παχύδερμους ) αλλά, όπως κάθε φορά που πέφτω πάνω στην Τόνγκα, το δικό μου μυαλό αμέσως πηγαίνει στην ομόηχη ελληνική λέξη — η οποία τυχαίνει να είναι πλημμελώς λεξικογραφημένη, εξ ου και το παρόν σημείωμα.

Λοιπόν, η λέξη _*τό(ν)γκα *_λείπει από το ΛΝΕΓ (2012), στο δε σλανγκρ δίνεται σε δύο σημεία: στο ένα με σωστό ορισμό, ενώ στο άλλο με ελλιπή ορισμό (αν και εδώ το πρώτο σχόλιο επιχειρεί να βάλει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους). Το ΛΚΝ, πιστό στην παράδοση που το θέλει να καταγράφει επαρκέστερα τα βόρεια ιδιώματα, λημματογραφεί τη λέξη _*τόγκα*_ — αλλά με λιγοστά στοιχεία. Ωστόσο, χάρη στο ΛΚΝ, μαθαίνουμε την ετυμολογία: από το ισπανικό _tonga _"κουκούλα" και σε χρήση ανάλογη προς το _φέσι _σε χρήση σχετική με χρηματικές συναλλαγές.

Λοιπόν, η _τόνγκα _(ή _τόγκα_) είναι λέξη συνώνυμη με την _πιστολιά _(ή _μπιστολιά_), δηλαδή με την οικονομική ζημία που προκύπτει κυρίως επειδή κάποιος που οφείλει χρήματα εξαφανίζεται χωρίς να τα πληρώσει. Συνήθεις συμφράσεις με ρήματα: _αφήνω τόνγκα_, _βάζω τόνγκα_, _ρίχνω τόνγκα_, _τρώω τόνγκα_. Μάλλον αυτό το τελευταίο, το «τρώω τόνγκα», εγώ το κατάλαβα και ως «τρώω σαν να είμαι απ' την Τόνγκα». Ε, δεν έγινε και τίποτα — μια σόδα και συνεχίζουμε!


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Πιστολιά; Αυτό που οι υπόλοιποι λέμε _κανόνι_;

Τόγκα λένε πολλοί και την τήβεννο, βέβαια.

Όσο για την παχυκλίμακα, τη βλέπω να αυτονομείται.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

Θα κάναμε τόγκα πάρτι και στην Τόνγκα — αν βρίσκαμε νούμερα στο μέγεθός μας! :twit:

ΥΓ Πιστολιά, πιστολίδι κττ έχουν κατά κανόνα να κάνουνε με μεμονωμένες πράξεις οικονομικού χαρακτήρα — ενώ το κανόνι συνήθως αφορά πλήρες κλείσιμο, πτώχευση κττ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2012)

Aμαν βρε Ζαζ με το μέγεθος των Τονγκανών! Νταξ, είναι τεραστιοι οι άνθρωποι, αλλά δεν είναι οι μόνοι. Οι περισσότεροι Πολυνήσιοι ειναι υπέρβαροι. Τι να κάνουμε, το τρώνε το φαϊ τους. 

ΥΓ Εγώ τόγκα ήξερα τη ρωμαϊκή τήβεννο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Θα κάναμε τόγκα πάρτι και στην Τόνγκα — αν βρίσκαμε νούμερα στο μέγεθός μας! :twit:
> 
> ΥΓ Πιστολιά, πιστολίδι κττ έχουν κατά κανόνα να κάνουνε με μεμονωμένες πράξεις οικονομικού χαρακτήρα — ενώ το κανόνι συνήθως αφορά πλήρες κλείσιμο, πτώχευση κττ.



 Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ, την τό(ν)γκα δεν την ήξερα, μόνο την (μ)πιστολιά και το κανόνι, το τελευταίο όπως λες για τη γενική στάση πληρωμών, ομοβροντία προς κάθε κατεύθυνση.

Για την τήβεννο, Toga! Toga! Toga! Weeeell, you know you make me wanna Shout, Otis Day and the Knights:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Aμαν βρε Ζαζ με το μέγεθος των Τονγκανών! Νταξ, είναι τεραστιοι οι άνθρωποι, αλλά δεν είναι οι μόνοι.


Δεν τα λέω εγώ, τα λέει το BBC (δες τον σύνδεσμο που παρέθεσα) και οι μισοπαχείς. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το προσωπικό μου αποτέλεσμα με έφερε μεταξύ των κατοίκων της τιμημένης Τόνγκας (πράγμα που ορισμένοι δηλώνουν πως το θεωρούν μέγιστη ξεφτίλα...


Συγγνώμη, εγώ που σε ξέρω προσωπικά, ξέρω ότι όχι μόνο δεν είσαι παχύσαρκος, αλλά είσαι απλώς ένας άντρας με σωστά πιασίματα. Κάποιο λάθος πρέπει να έκανες στο τεστ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2012)

Άλεξ, κι εγώ στην Τόνγκα είμαι κοκκαλιάρα. 

_ΥΓ δεν τον έχω δει τον Ζαζ για να ξέρω, αλλά το έχουμε συζητήσει το θέμα πιασίματα= ευφημισμός_


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Κάποιο λάθος πρέπει να έκανες στο τεστ.


 Ξέρω τι "λάθος" έκανες στο τεστ! Έκρυψες την ηλικία σου, τέρας! Χελόου, αν έγραψες ότι είσαι 30, φυσικά και σε βγάζει σε λάθος ποσοστό για το βάρος σου :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

44 στεγνά — κι ας μου υπολείπονται ακόμη 21 μέρες! :)


----------



## Themis (Jul 13, 2012)

Zazula said:


> 44 στεγνά


Συγκλονιστικές αποκαλύψεις. Μήπως όμως, βρε Ζάζουλα, διέπραξες παρόραμα στο ύψος και, αντί για το σωστό *2*.12, έγραψες *1*.12;


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Themis said:


> Συγκλονιστικές αποκαλύψεις. Μήπως όμως, βρε Ζάζουλα, διέπραξες παρόραμα στο ύψος και, αντί για το σωστό *2*.12, έγραψες *1*.12;


Άσε, εγώ και με πόδια έπαιξα το ύψος μου μήπως δεν ξέρουν οι βλάκες να κάνουν σωστή μετατροπή. Απλώς με πήγε από την Αυστρία στην Αυστραλία...


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2012)

Εγώ παρατήρησα ότι όταν έβαλα χώρα το ΗΒ με έβγαλε Εκουαδόρ, όταν έβαλα χώρα Ελλάδα με έβγαλε Τουρκία. Πάω να φάω κανένα καταΐφι να συνέρθω... :lol:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

Θέμη, δεν είναι δα και καμιά συγκλονιστική αποκάλυψη, καθότι οι σχετικές πληροφορίες υπάρχουν ούτως ή άλλως στο προφίλ μου. :) Παίδες, μην αγχώνεστε, το ΒΜΙ μου μου είναι γνωστό. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 13, 2012)

Εντάξει, νούμερο παπουτσιού μας λείπει και έτοιμος ο φάκελος


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εντάξει, νούμερο παπουτσιού μας λείπει και έτοιμος ο φάκελος


 Σταμάτα να κοπανάς, Βιταλστατιστίξ, δεν ακούμε τίποτα! 
 

  

Παράτα πια τις πλάκες, πάλι σκαλίζεις;


----------



## crystal (Jul 14, 2012)

Λοιπόν, εγώ η μόνη τόγκα που ήξερα είχε σχέση με τα καπνά, και ιδού:

_Με την οικονομική κρίση του 1930 οι εξαγωγές ελαχιστοποιούνται. Το μεροκάματο μειώνεται στις 27 δραχμές για τη γυναίκα και 50 για τον άντρα. Το 1993 οι καπνέμποροι εγκαταλείπουν την κλασσική επεξεργασία και εισάγουν την τόγκα, κατά την οποία τα φύλλα χωρίζονται μεν ποιοτικά, όμως δεν δεματοποιούνται αλλά τσαλακώνονται στα πατητήρια για να δεματοποιηθούν στο τέλος.

Στην τόγκα δουλεύουν γυναίκες ενώ οι άντρες απολύονται. Μετά από απεργίες και καταλήψεις επιτυγχάνεται η ισότιμη συμμετοχή των ανδρών στην τόγκα και η κατοχύρωση του επαγγέλματος, η οποία αίρεται το 1953. Σήμερα μόνο ελάχιστες καπναποθήκες λειτουργούν στην Ξάνθη και στην Καβάλα. Άλλωστε οι περισσότερες καπναποθήκες έχουν ήδη κατεδαφιστεί._

(από εδώ)


----------



## Themis (Jul 14, 2012)

Κρύσταλ, το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι η υπόθεση σηκώνει τσιγάρο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2012)

Μια που αναφερθήκαμε στην κορμοστασιά των Τονγκανών, ένα βιντεάκι με αποσπάσματα απο το βασιλικό γάμο που έλαβε χώρα προχτές μεταξύ του διαδόχου και της δεύτερης ξαδέρφης του -σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για τη συγγένεια η μαμά του γαμπρού δεν πήγε στο γάμο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Προσπαθώ να συμμαζέψω τις _τόγκες_ και τις _τόνγκες_ (όχι βέβαια τους ασυμμάζευτους Τονγκανούς). Αναζητείται η σχέση της αργκοτικής τουρκικής _tonga_ με τούτα εδώ (ΟΚ, θα περιμένω, Παλ). Επίσης για την τόγκα των καπνών έχω βρει κάποια ανεπαρκή στοιχεία εδώ (γκουγκλοβιβλίο, Βουλγαρία) και εδώ (αγγλική μελέτη για τα καπνά στην Ελλάδα). 

Επίσης:
Oriental and semi-oriental leaf is packed in tonga bales.
The usual form of bales used in the oriental producing areas is the tonga. The tonga bales are designated as big (2.2.1) or small (2.2.2) tonga bales.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Ένα άλλο στοιχείο που έχει ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι η χώρα του Ειρηνικού κυκλοφορεί με το -_ν_- της (_Τόνγκα_) από τον καιρό της εγκυκλοπαίδειας Δρανδάκη. Δεν ήταν _Τόγκα_ όπως το _πιγκ-πογκ_ ή το _Κογκό_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 14, 2012)

Zazula said:


> από το ισπανικό _tonga _"κουκούλα"


Δεν την ήξερα την λέξη, την έψαξα στο DRAE και δεν βλέπω την έννοια "κουκούλα". Λέει ότι προέρχεται από το λατινικό tunica, και έχει τρία σημεία:

1. συνώνυμο του tongada, το οποίο σημαίνει:
α. Στρώση που καλύπτει ή περιβάλλει κάτι
β. Πράγμα απλωμένο πάνω σε κάτι
γ. Στίβα από αντικείμενα το ένα πάνω στο άλλο

2. Αργεντινή και Κολομβία: συνώνυμο του tarea (δουλειά, αγγαρεία, κάτι σαν το αγγλικό task)

3. Κανάρια και Κούβα: Στίβα αντικειμένων τακτικά στιβαγμένων (ο πλεονασμός είναι του λεξικού, όχι δικός μου)

Η 3η έννοια του 1ου σημείου, καθώς και η έννοια του 3ου σημείου, θυμίζει πολύ αυτό με τα καπνά που λέγατε, μόνο που στα ισπανικά μοιάζει να έχει εφαρμογή και σε άλλα είδη, όχι μόνο σε καπνά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2012)

Δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω πώς πήδησε αυτό το ισπανικό και έφτασε στην αργκοτική «έβαλε τόγκα» (=φέσωσε, εξαπάτησε). 
Γι' αυτό ψάχνω να δω τι γίνεται με την τουρκική αργκοτική tonga:
*tonga* _slang_ trick, fast one. ––*ya basmak/düþmek/oturmak* to be tricked, be conned, be taken in. ––*ya bastýrmak* /ý/ to trick, con, play (someone) for a sucker.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω πώς πήδησε αυτό το ισπανικό και έφτασε στην αργκοτική «έβαλε τόγκα» (=φέσωσε, εξαπάτησε).
> Γι' αυτό ψάχνω να δω τι γίνεται με την τουρκική αργκοτική tonga:
> *tonga* _slang_ trick, fast one. ––*ya basmak/düþmek/oturmak* to be tricked, be conned, be taken in. ––*ya bastýrmak* /ý/ to trick, con, play (someone) for a sucker.




Επιβεβαίωσα από άνθρωπο βορειοελλαδίτικης καταγωγής με μικρασιάτικη ρίζα ότι πράγματι τόνγκα είναι η _δαγκωνιά,_ δηλαδή το* φέσι* :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2012)

Στα τουκρικά *tonga* σημαίνει παγίδα, σάπιο σανίδι. Με τη σειρά: tongaya basmak = «πατάω στο σάπιο σανίδι», δηλ. πέφτω σε παγίδα, tongaya düşmek = «πέφτω στην παγίδα», tongaya oturmak = «κάθομαι στο σάπιο σανίδι», πέφτω στην παγίδα. Στα λεξικά δεν υπάρχει άλλη σημασία της, αλλά θα το κοιτάξω πιο διεξοδικά από αύριο (πρέπει να φύγω, σόρι! :))


----------



## Elsa (Jul 14, 2012)

Η τόκα = σκούφος, έχει κάποια σχέση; (αν αναφέρθηκε ήδη και δεν το πρόσεξα, συμπαθάτε με, φταίει η ζέστη!)


----------



## pros (Jul 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω πώς πήδησε αυτό το ισπανικό και έφτασε στην αργκοτική «έβαλε τόγκα»* (=φέσωσε, εξαπάτησε).


Οι σεφαραδίτες Εβραίοι της Θεσσαλονίκης, δεν είναι μια καλή εξήγηση;


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2012)

pros said:


> Οι σεφαραδίτες Εβραίοι της Θεσσαλονίκης, δεν είναι μια καλή εξήγηση;


Βεβαίως. Δεν ζητάω και τεκμηρίωση, γιατί θα ήμουν υπερβολικός στις απαιτήσεις μου — αν και θα ήταν ιδανικό για τις ετυμολογήσεις που μας φαίνονται ξεκάρφωτες.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2012)

crystal said:


> Λοιπόν, εγώ η μόνη τόγκα που ήξερα είχε σχέση με τα καπνά, και ιδού:
> 
> _Με την οικονομική κρίση του 1930 οι εξαγωγές ελαχιστοποιούνται. Το μεροκάματο μειώνεται στις 27 δραχμές για τη γυναίκα και 50 για τον άντρα. Το 1993 οι καπνέμποροι εγκαταλείπουν την κλασσική επεξεργασία και εισάγουν την τόγκα, κατά την οποία τα φύλλα χωρίζονται μεν ποιοτικά, όμως δεν δεματοποιούνται αλλά τσαλακώνονται στα πατητήρια για να δεματοποιηθούν στο τέλος.
> 
> ...


Οπότε πρέπει να διορθωθεί ανάλογα και το σχετικό που είχα γράψει εδώ για τον Νόμο περί Τόγκας: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...εις-που-διχάζουν&p=94976&viewfull=1#post94976 — προφανώς η πηγή που χρησιμοποίησα έμπλεξε την _τόγκα _που εξηγεί η Crystal εδώ με την _τόγκα _"κουμαρούνα", κι έτσι παρασύρθηκα κι εγώ κατά την αντιγραφή.


----------

